

US avg wage has declined in every demographic but increased overall - JamesCRR
http://smartdatacollective.com/davidmsmith/137531/great-example-simpsons-paradox-us-median-wage-decline

======
dragonwriter
While the median -- which this article and its source headline refers to -- is
_an_ average, its not the usual thing people think of when they here "average"
(that would be the arithmetic mean). Its probably better to refer to the
measure specifically as the article and its source headline do, because with
the usual average, this is not possible.

